# 150 lbs of dorset wool



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

anyone want to share this with me? It's free. I'll pick it up. 
Wool from Dorset Sheep

"Approximately 150 pounds of wool from most recent shearing of Dorset sheep. Free for anyone willing to come pick it up and return the 2 bags containing the wool."

Would it be worth it? Anyone work with dorset before. I bought some rovings when I first started and so I have no idea if it's a decent wool or not. From the Fleece and Fiber source book- it's a medium wool and can be combed or carded. Spun woolen or worsted. Holland is about 45 minutes from me. I'm running to lansing/Howell on the 22nd.

It's an older ad- I'm going to call to see if it's still available. Should have done that first, huh?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I've got some Dorset wool and it is an interesting wool to work with. Corrie x Dorset cross wool is nice, too. I will go in with you on the wool, let me know what you find out after you call the person.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

they haven't called back yet.....I'm waiting. I bet it's full of VM and other not-so niceties.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Whoa, that's a lotta wool.

I like Dorset, but it is going to be dirty and need a lot of sorting. You won't get 150 lbs of workable wool out if it, but hey, it's free, right? If you don't mind ruthlessly sorting it for the good stuff, you'll get a big pile of nice spinnable stuff.

Highly recommend the two or three day cold soak before other prep with this type of wool. Or FSV.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I would consider going in on it too if you needed someone else.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, I'm happy to share. It's way too much to put in my house - even heavily skirted. LOL!! DH commented yesterday that we seemed to have a lot of boxes and bags with fluff in them. Maybe they will call today. I spun Dorset one time and didn't notice that it was especially hard or easy.

Thanks for the cleaning tip frazzlehead.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nope. What fun is sending away fleeces to be washed? I have a trampoline covered in fleece today. I washed it four times in shampoo. And it wasn't clean, so I tried blue original dawn 3 times. It still wasn't very clean, so I stuck it in a bucket of water in the sun for 12 days. It still wasn't clean and oh does it smell! I washed it 2 more times today and finally decided.....I hate washing fleeces! So it's on the trampoline drying and I will try flicking the ends THEN washing it again. 

Where do you send yours?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, that is some stubborn dirt!
I just sheared my brown shetland today, I hope I get something usable out of it. It's pretty nasty and full of vm.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

This was a jacketed fleece - hogget, of course, so I want to keep it. It's finn so it doesn't have much grease...except where I can't get it out, of course. I probably should have left it in the bucket of water for a couple more weeks. I doubt it has enough ick in it now to do it that way. Alas.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A cover fleece was THAT dirty?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Quail Hill, Blackberry Ridge, are both good. I believe they are both in Wisconsin, I've used Quail Hill


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure all the junk wasn't he fleece's fault. I think it's mine. I should have left it in that bath for a lot longer. It looks much beter now that it's dried but it certainly isn't white like it's supposed to be. The jacket keeps out the VM but dirt can still get under it. And...I didn't put the jacket on until hay feeding time. There's plenty of time to get dirt collected before then. I'm almost done with my black finn. I'll try carding the white one after that and see how it works. I had visions of WHITE fleece...not grayish off-white.


----------

